# ElyosOfTheAbyss's official love advice



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Mar 10, 2016)

Just ask the expert 

And for my Next thread: My Love story...........Not.......


----------



## Touko White (Mar 10, 2016)

is it scientifically possible for a Brit to be beautiful (except for Cammy)?


----------



## Seriel (Mar 10, 2016)

Cammygirl192 said:


> is it scientifically possible for a Brit to be beautiful (except for Cammy)?


Yes.


----------



## Touko White (Mar 10, 2016)

Oh, I thought that was impossible, considering most of us are ugly. Including my real self.


----------



## GhostLatte (Mar 10, 2016)

Cammygirl192 said:


> is it scientifically possible for a Brit to be beautiful (except for Cammy)?


Your mom


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Mar 11, 2016)

Teach me the ways of the lovin'


----------



## GalladeGuy (Mar 11, 2016)

Can I make my waifu come to life? Also, do you know of a way I could make anyone do whatever I say?


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Mar 11, 2016)

GalladeGuy said:


> Also, do you know of a way I could make anyone do whatever I say?


That is what we call emotional abuse. Don't do that


----------



## GalladeGuy (Mar 11, 2016)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> That is what we call emotional abuse. Don't do that


What are you gonna do about it?


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Mar 11, 2016)

GalladeGuy said:


> What are you gonna do about it?


Cry


----------



## GalladeGuy (Mar 11, 2016)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> Cry


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Mar 11, 2016)

Cammygirl192 said:


> is it scientifically possible for a Brit to be beautiful (except for Cammy)?


In reality, We are all beautiful in our own ways 



GalladeGuy said:


> Can I make my waifu come to life? Also, do you know of a way I could make anyone do whatever I say?


Sorry, I'm not a waifu expert 



TotalInsanity4 said:


> Teach me the ways of the lovin'


Well even though that isn't very specific but by the sounds of it you are a beginner and I can tell you: Don't rush your way into a relationship.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Mar 11, 2016)

ElyosOfTheAbyss said:


> Well even though that isn't very specific but by the sounds of it you are a beginner and I can tell you: Don't rush your way into a relationship.


Actually I just wanted to see what kind of advice you'd give me lol


----------



## Noctosphere (Mar 11, 2016)

Cammygirl192 said:


> is it scientifically possible for a Brit to be beautiful (except for Cammy)?


here's what english woman looks like


Spoiler: NSFW



Leanne crow :




Rachel Aldana :


----------



## Touko White (Mar 11, 2016)

it's mostly Brits' faces that look utterly fucked up for some reason
some people look fine though...


----------



## VinsCool (Mar 12, 2016)

Cammygirl192 said:


> it's mostly Brits' faces that look utterly fucked up for some reason
> some people look fine though...


Mostlty teeth.


----------

